# Fillers are blackpill fuel (few mm of bone)



## CursedOne (Oct 7, 2020)

Since fillers can achieve good results in a few minutes the "few mm of bones meme" can be proven so easily


----------



## BlackBoyo (Oct 7, 2020)

ah yes the sex 
i do the sex with females very often


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 7, 2020)

spend 1000 dollars every 2 months theory and slowly build ur face up more and more and more until you look lik a balloon


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 7, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> spend 1000 dollars every 2 months theory and slowly build ur face up more and more and more until you look lik a balloon


Thasts another subject


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 7, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Thasts another subject


dont do fillers unless ur getting very small amounts to say fix under eye tear troughs or to fix a cleft chin or somethin small


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 7, 2020)

this shit should honestly be illegal almost,


imagine you are a guy

and you newly start a relationship with say the first chick and she tricks you to cum in her and now she gets pregnant with chads kid and she forces chad to be stuck with her (chad might not care cause well she looks hot)

then chad watches her looks fade away within literally weeks to 2 months and then she admits that she actually has ogre genetics and is hard on the eyes naturally and now chad has been jebaited so fucking hard and is stuck with this saggy skinned boneless subhuman while he thought he got lucky with some stacy in reality he got shreks wife


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 7, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> dont do fillers unless ur getting very small amounts to say fix under eye tear troughs or to fix a cleft chin or somethin small


This is what Im doing, I only did one for undereye


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 7, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> This is what Im doing, I only did one for undereye


how it turn out


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 7, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> how it turn out


I did just tomorrow, too early


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 7, 2020)

the first chicks lower third is so repulsive like what the fuck is wrong with that shiet


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 7, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> the first chicks lower third is so repulsive like what the fuck is wrong with that shiet


shieeeeetz


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 7, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> ah yes the sex
> i do the sex with females very often


*Ah*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> dont do fillers unless ur getting very small amounts to say fix under eye tear troughs or to fix a cleft chin or somethin small


Why would you wanna fix cleft chin?
@Truthmirrorcoper thoughts


----------



## eyearea (Oct 8, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> This is what Im doing, I only did one for undereye


can you pls show results because i hafe subhuman undereyea area


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 8, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Why would you wanna fix cleft chin?
> @Truthmirrorcoper thoughts


exactly , the cleft is never a problem its the chin itself being recessed or bad in general which can make it a failo. Cleft is insane halo for square well projected chins


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 8, 2020)

Not just for the face. They can be used on the vocal folds too


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> spend 1000 dollars every 2 months theory and slowly build ur face up more and more and more until you look lik a balloon


U have no idea what ur talking about


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> dont do fillers unless ur getting very small amounts to say fix under eye tear troughs or *to fix a cleft chin *or somethin small


----------



## maxmendietta (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> this shit should honestly be illegal almost,
> 
> 
> imagine you are a guy
> ...


ur right but shreks wife was hot.


----------



## poloralf (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> spend 1000 dollars every 2 months theory and slowly build ur face up more and more and more until you look lik a balloon


300 $ every year and a half


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 8, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> ur right but shreks wife was hot.


da vinki?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 8, 2020)

This is why I keep self-injecting fillers. They come in a cooled "package" and I inject them almost immediately, or just put them in the fridge and use them when I feel like it. I have perfected my technique as regards injecting into the jawline and chin. My first attempt at injecting along the zygomatic arch was a semi-success, fortunately didnt end up with any nerves being struck (and fucked for life).


----------



## joeveniro (Oct 8, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> This is why I keep self-injecting fillers. They come in a cooled "package" and I inject them almost immediately, or just put them in the fridge and use them when I feel like it. I have perfected my technique as regards injecting into the jawline and chin. My first attempt at injecting along the zygomatic arch was a semi-success, fortunately didnt end up with any nerves being struck (and fucked for life).


Lol do a thread about this bhai
Never heard about something similar


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 8, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> Lol do a thread about this bhai
> Never heard about something similar


Good idea. I will.

One of the reasons for why I do it is that docs are prohibitively expensive, they overcharge all the time. I don't have the money for something that's so expensive and still temporary


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> dont do fillers unless ur getting very small amounts to say fix under eye tear troughs or to fix a cleft chin or somethin small


Fillers last 6 to 13 months and they cost less then 1000$ unless you do everything on your face


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 3, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Since fillers can achieve good results in a few minutes the "few mm of bones meme" can be proven so easily



This really shows the importance of EYE AREA, the reason the first woman improved so much is her eye area was already good just needed to fix lower third (which is more fixable than eye area).


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 3, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> This is why I keep self-injecting fillers. They come in a cooled "package" and I inject them almost immediately, or just put them in the fridge and use them when I feel like it. I have perfected my technique as regards injecting into the jawline and chin. My first attempt at injecting along the zygomatic arch was a semi-success, fortunately didnt end up with any nerves being struck (and fucked for life).


Dude you're low inhib and high T af to try this yourselves! Anyway good for you. Please post your experience


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 3, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Why would you wanna fix cleft chin?
> @Truthmirrorcoper thoughts


What makes a cleft chin?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 3, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> What makes a cleft chin?


Mandible didn’t fuse fully in utero


----------

